# Acqua di Parma Iris Nobile



## Pixiya (Apr 25, 2011)

​  	Here's a little background info:
  	"Acqua di Parma launched Iris Nobile in 2004. The fragrance was created by Francis Kurkdjian and Francoise Caron and features notes of iris petals, star anise, mandarin, bergamot, cedar flower, orange blossom, iris roots, vanilla and amber crystals.
   	Iris Nobile starts with sharp, sparkling citrus and strong undertones of anise. Over the next 20 minutes, the anise fades, and in its place comes a soft orange blossom over a bed of buttery iris. The iris itself is very delicate and subdued, with just a whisper of powder." 
  	This is one of the best perfumes I've ever purchased. The smell is gorgeous! Very floral yet not too sweet and has a faint musky smell afterwards but still sexy nonetheless. It's a bit pricey but definitely worth the money and it lasts for a long time (I purchased a 50ml bottle a year ago and there's still some left) I recently bought a brand new 100ml bottle for a bargain price on ebay.


----------



## Janice (Apr 25, 2011)

It sounds really lovely!


----------

